# 24 Volt Trolling Motor Question



## jtfish (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it okay to wire a 12 volt *deep cycle* battery and a 12 volt *marine starting* battery in series to a 24 volt trolling motor or do I need to buy another deep cycle?

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

i have a 12/24 system also. mine consists of 2 trolling and 1 starting. the trolling batteries are designed to be drained and charged repeatedly. the starting/cranking is more like automotive and won't last as long. it is not designed for the continous drain
of a trolling motor. It will work, but thats the difference..


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

you do realize that wired in series, they will be 24 volt. the wiring is different for a 24 volt motor. need to read the diagrams before you start anything. the stator on an outboard cannot take 24 volts (that i'm aware of)... the stator isn't cheap $$$$$


----------



## jtfish (Jun 4, 2011)

24 volts is what I want. It's for a 24 volt trolling motor not an outboard

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

You will need 2 deep cycle batteries. If you do as you said it will drain down the regular battery faster thus giving you less volts. The batteries need to match or they wont last long. Also as stated above your starting battery will crap out on you pretty quick, they are not meant to be drained and charged constantly


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Just as a few said it will work but better to have two deep cycle trolling batteries. Starting batteries are designed to put out short high amp bursts and then be recharged immediately. Deep cycle batts are designed to put out low amps for long periods of time and then be recharged as soon as possible.
Neg from battery A to motor. Positive from battery A to neg of battery B. Pos of Battery B to motor = 24v


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

just make sure the positive is fused. also do not let the ground touch the boat in any way. i've seen the boat used as a ground before and that is a major no-no.. the outboard motor has anodes to prevent electrolysis..........


----------

